# firefox 7 lahm

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich finde irgendwie den Firefox 7 total langsam bei mir.

Ich habe natürlich Plugins wie Addblock und Ghost,

aber trotzdem wirklich zum Surfen ist das Ding nicht mehr geeignet bei mir.

Deshalb wollte mal fragen, ob das normal ist.

Der Rechner läuft die meiste Zeit mit 800MHz und bei bedarf schaltet der um auf

2GHz.

Flash und Firefox ist bei mir schon fast tötlich, allerdings war flash schon immer super langsam.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit Firefox zu beschleunigen? Mache ich da was falsch?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mrsteven

Nein, normal ist das nicht, sogar auf meinem Notebook (1x1,4 GHz, Radeon RV350) läuft der recht fix (und belegt momentan ca. 140 MB RAM). Hier mal zum Vergleich meine USE-Flags:

```
www-client/firefox-7.0.1-r1  USE="alsa custom-cflags custom-optimization dbus ipc startup-notification webm wifi -bindist -crashreporter -debug -libnotify -pgo -system-sqlite"
```

Das USE-Flag "pgo" soll angeblich eine Geschwindigkeitsverbesserung bringen, ich hab's allerdings wie man sieht auch nicht gesetzt.

Wobei ist denn dein Firefox langsam? Kannst du nebenher mal mit top schauen, ob entweder...

Firefox einfach nur viel Rechenzeit verbrät,

nicht Firefox der eigentlich Schuldige ist, sondern der X-Server, oder aber

das System einfach auf irgendwas wartet, also keine hohe CPU-Last verursacht wird, sondern X und Firefox schlafen?

Vielleicht hilft das, das Problem etwas einzugrenzen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi mrsteven,

der Firefox ist im Hintergrund eigentlich fast immer offen.

Dabei stört der auch kaum.

Wenn ich jetzt aber eine Seite aufrufe, wird erstmal die Taktfrequenz vom Processor hochgesetzt und

es dauert bist der manchmal was geladen hat.

Manchmal sind da auch Seiten, die fressen Leistung.

Wenn ich diese Seiten schliesse ist der Firefox auch wieder ruhig was Processor last betrifft.

Ich werde mal die Plugins ausschalten, vielleicht hat das damit was zu tun.

Die USE Flags werde ich auch kontrollieren.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mrsteven

Welcher Prozess braucht denn jetzt so viel Rechenleistung: Firefox oder der X-Server? Bei welchen Seiten tritt denn das Problem z.B. auf?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ne der Firefox selber ist langsam.

Ich habe jetzt auch die firefox-bin Version versucht, keine besserung.

Auch die Plugins sind total langsam.

Auch einen neuen Kernel habe ich mal probiert kein Erfolg.

Ich könnte wie gesagt noch ein Systemupdate mit emerge --deep -va firefox machen,

aber ich glaube da nicht an einen erfolg.

Nachtrag:[/bug]

So jetzt habe ich firefox 3 wieder installiert und es läuft wieder flüssig.

Also irgendwie ist mir der firefox 7 zu lahm.

Gruss Jörg

----------

